

Silicon Valley sees big shake up (literally) - ajg1977
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Maps/US2/37.39.-123.-121.php

======
mechanical_fish
Magnitude 4.1. About 0.01% of the big 1906 quake (magnitude 7.9), 0.1% of the
Loma Prieta quake in 1989 (magnitude 7.1).

Sounds like a nice cautionary earthquake. Bolt your shelves to the walls, and
store some reserve drinking water.

------
emilepetrone
Felt it in North Beach!

~~~
shaddi
Same here in Berkeley.

~~~
beoba
In berk; I thought someone was shaking my chair to get my attention (had
headphones on).

------
paradox95
I am in Mountain View and no one in my office felt it.

~~~
trunnell
Same here, I didn't feel it in Los Gatos.

------
Mz
Um, 4.1 isn't really all that big. There was a 5.something when I was in the
Bay Area and a 7.something when I was in Southern Cali. 4.1 was like an
aftershock of those two.

Any damage? I think that would be more of a concern than the number on the
Richter scale and damage isn't necessarily proportional to that number. Other
factors come into play. (Wasn't much with the 7.something. It was probably the
least damaging large earthquake ever.)

------
juiceandjuice
nothing at stanford

